# a veure la sonada que em fa



## ampurdan

Hola a tots:

No sé si heu fet servir mai aquesta expressió. Quan vols temptejar el que et dirà una persona o saber la opinió que té sobre certa cosa per tal de conèixer quina podria ser la seva actuació en el futur, dius: "parlaré amb ella d'això, a veure la sonada que em fa", volent dir, "a veure com reacciona, què em dirà".

Al GREC no hi surt, però a l'Alcover-Moll sí:

"|| *2. *fig. Resposta o reacció que es fa amb paraules (Empordà, Lluçanès); cast. _son. _La mitjancera li fa la mateixa sonada, cançó pop. (ap. Milà Rom. 226). Ja m'ho pensava, que sortiríeu amb aquesta sonada, Pous Nosa 176. Tractant-se de qui era molt superior..., ja faria altra sonada, Víct. Cat., Mare Bal. 61". 

No m'agrada gaire la traducció al castellà que fa. Se us n'acut cap de millor? I en anglès, com ho diríeu?


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
En castellà a mi se m'acud "a ver por dónde (me) sale", "a ver cómo respira", fins i tot "a ver de qué pie cojea"... 
(Amb la traducció: _son_, jo tampoc no hi veig res. Però jo no coneixia aquesta expressió en català, és molt maca.)


----------



## ampurdan

Gràcies, Namarne! 

Trobo que les dues primeres hi van molt bé. És clar que també es diu en català "a veure per on surt" i "a veure com respira" (que estrany que no se m'acudís, la sento molt sovint).


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> Hola.
> En castellà a mi se m'acud "a ver por dónde (me) sale", "a ver cómo respira", fins i tot "a ver de qué pie cojea"...
> (Amb la traducció: _son_, jo tampoc no hi veig res. Però jo no coneixia aquesta expressió en català, és molt maca.)


 

 

També pots dir "a ver que dice" o "a ver que pasa", però no són tan boniques com les que va dir Nam.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, la veritat és que "a ver cómo respira" hi va molt bé.

En anglès, potser podria ser "let's see how he reacts" o potser "let's see how he responds", no? Ho trobo una mica pobre, de totes maneres. M'agradaria saber si hi ha alguna expressió més idiomática, com diuen ells.


----------



## chipis

Hola,
"I´ll speak with him about it and see what vibe I get" seria una opció en anglès.
Salut


----------



## ampurdan

Moltes gràcies, chipis, no és que vulgui dir res que a mi em soni molt bé això que dius, però realment em sona bé!


----------



## Elessar

Molt bonica, l'expressió, no l'havia sentida mai.

En castellà:

A ver qué cara pone
A ver por dónde me sale
A ver cómo le sienta
A ver cómo responde


----------

